# Toolbox on backrack



## sw services (Dec 15, 2009)

Hey everyone,
just installed my backrack and am looking to install a box eventually. I ordered the rack with the extension for eventually adding a box. Can someone post a picture of how the box mounts to the rails from the inside of the box if at all possible?? I am a little confused as to how this is achieved. Would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

I'll see if I remember to get pics of mine tomarrow. I put the box in the truck on the rails, then drilled 2 holes in each side from the toolbox down thru the top of the C channel of the backrack extensions. Put a bolt down thru them with a nut, then welded the nut to the underside of the C channel. Now I just unscrew 4 bolts and my toolbox comes out. And when I want to put my toolbox back on I just line the 4 holes up, thread in my bolts and tighten them down. Box doesn't move at all. 

I've noticed my weak point is where the backrack mounts to the truck thru the stake pockets. I need to add more bolts since my backrack likes to slide forwards and hit my cab.


----------



## sw services (Dec 15, 2009)

Mark13;910770 said:


> I'll see if I remember to get pics of mine tomarrow. I put the box in the truck on the rails, then drilled 2 holes in each side from the toolbox down thru the top of the C channel of the backrack extensions. Put a bolt down thru them with a nut, then welded the nut to the underside of the C channel. Now I just unscrew 4 bolts and my toolbox comes out. And when I want to put my toolbox back on I just line the 4 holes up, thread in my bolts and tighten them down. Box doesn't move at all.
> 
> I've noticed my weak point is where the backrack mounts to the truck thru the stake pockets. I need to add more bolts since my backrack likes to slide forwards and hit my cab.


thanks man. when i was installing the rack today it did cross my mind about whether it would slide forward towards the window. It took alot of adjusting to get it to sit center but I finally got it. The rack mounts were very deceiving at first as to what way they are positioned. I too am looking for a box that can be easily removed


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

I ended up putting a plate on the bottom of the bolts that go thru the stake pockets. It's still not enough to hold the backrack still with my tool box (5-600lbs) on it. I need to drill probably 2 more holes thru the bed rail and the toolbox extensions and put bolts thru those. So I'd have 3 bolts per side holding the backrack in place from sliding. I've got small dents in the back of my cab from the bolts on the backrack where the mounting plates attach on the outside edges.


----------



## Geary44 (Jul 18, 2009)

here is my set up http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=83718


----------



## Phillor (Dec 18, 2009)

What I did is something like Mark13 said but instead of using nuts and bolts I used stainless steel hood pins that you would see on some of the older performance cars. This way all you have to do is pull 4 cotter pins out with no tools required. 

NOTE: Steel and aluminum will corrode so place large rubber washers on top and below box where it makes contact with the steel..prsport


----------



## sw services (Dec 15, 2009)

i like the ideas with the hoodpins. I just added the lights to the racks so next is to purchase a box and mount it. prob do that after xmas


----------

